# Meyers Plow Adaptation for '89 Toyota



## PikePerformance (Sep 15, 2004)

Customer has brought in a '89 Yota with IFS and a Meyers Plow Frame from a International Scout II.(with that being said you know the frame is OLD) Now i was wondering if there was a proper way to mate the two without jeapordizing the trucks ability to handle properly as i would believe that the Yota will have difficulty with the additional weight, and the IFS causeing serious sag...Thoughts and Comments Please.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

check the gvwr rating on the toyota....out of all the small trucks its usually the best--usually no need for suspension mods. Also is it regular cab???? The 88 was the first yr that Toyota made a frame and bed that would last for more than 3 years in new england. I had an 88, and a 92. Both good trucks but for around town mostly.

If its a 22r motor, crossreference what tires will be put on it... I guarantee that raised tires with a 22r will not be highway capable if you add the estimated 200lbs on the front.


The good news is that its leaf suspension so adding capability is relatively straightforward.


I had a 72 scout with a 6' fisher years ago---its a heavy deal, but once the plows down, you cant stop it---long stroke motors !!


----------

